# Giant adjustable offset seatpost



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

Does anyone know how to change the offset positions on the Giant 2 position aero seatpost?
I have a 2009 TCR Advanced and want to play with the postions alittle but even my dealer doesn't know how.....

Pics would be nice.....
Thanks


----------

